
John Deere's Promotional USB Drive Hijacks Your Keyboard - LinuxBender
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/pajv5k/john-deere-promotional-usb-drive-hijacks-your-keyboard
======
salawat
>Don't muck around in our firmware/hardware!

>But hey, it's totally cool to hijack your hardware though! Aren't we witty
and clever?

John Deere, this is the definition of tone deafness. Just throwing that out
there.

In a single move, you have become what you protest everyone else being.

A tinkerer of someone else's equipment.

